# Bring your own speeder!



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, insane graphics on the video...

Looks like fun.

Greg


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Great video! I was at the NNY about 4 years ago for their winter photo shoot, it is a stunning, remote place to visit and the original rail yard and engine house is amazing, well worth the trip waaay out into the country

Jerry


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

My brother-in-law and I were able to get a ride from Silverton to Rockwood and back on a speeder during Rail Fest a few years ago. It was a lot of fun but not very comfortable. Loud and very jiggly, my brother-in-law described it as riding in a Mixmaster. Great way to view the track.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

placitassteam said:


> My brother-in-law and I were able to get a ride from Silverton to Rockwood and back on a speeder during Rail Fest a few years ago. It was a lot of fun but not very comfortable. Loud and very jiggly, my brother-in-law described it as riding in a Mixmaster. Great way to view the track.


Well may not have been very comfortable but that is how they ride and I had to use one everyday for track inspection 365 days a year. I enjoyed every min I rode my car. Later RJD


----------

